# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Gjithçka mbi Jezu Krishtin Zot

## toni77_toni

*MESIME MBI JEZUSIN - GJITHCKA MBI JEZU KRISHTIN ZOT!*






*JEZUSI I HISTORISE;
Të dhënat historike dhe burimet hebraike*


*Kater ungjijt me se na flasin mbi Jezusin nga Nazareti. Por qellimi i ketyre librave nuk eshte ta pershkruajne kronologjine e jetes dhe te veprave te Jezusit. Pos ketyre burimeve kemi edhe burime te tjera qe na flasin mbi ekzistencen historike te Jezusit. Keto burime ndahen ne tre grupe:* 



*Burimet hebraike (deshmi jashte Bibles)* 

*Jozef Flavi* u lind ne vitin 37.pas Krishtit ne Jerusalem. Eshte historian. Vepren "Te vjetrat e hebrenjve" e shkroi diku ne vitin 94 pas Kr. ne dymbdhjete volume. Ne kete veper Jezusi permendet dy here. Ne librin XVIII - 3,3 paragrafi 63-64 shkruan keshtu: "Ne ate kohe Jezusi, njeri i urte, ne qofte se mund te quhet njeri. Prandaj, beri mrekulli te medha dhe ishte mesues populli. I afroi afer vetes shume judenj dhe greke. Megjithese Pilati me kerkese te krereve te popullit tone e denoi me vdekje ne kryq, ata te cilet e donin i mbeten besnik. 

Ai perseri u deftua pas tre ditesh i gjalle, porsi profetet kete e paralajmeruan. Gjere ne dite tona ekziston populli i cili quhet ne emer te tij: te krishteret!" 
Ne librin XX - 9,1 kemi nje tekst i cili quhet "teksti i Jakobit". Ketu lexojme: "Anania thirri nje mbledhje gjykatesish dhe solli Jakobin, vellan e Jezusit te quajtur Krisht dhe disa te tjere..." Pos ketyre kemi edhe deshmi ne Talmud. [/I][/B]




*BURIMET GREKO-ROMAKE* 

*Kornel Taciti* ishte historian i madh romak. Lindi reth vitit 55 pas Kr. dhe vdiq rreth vitit 129. Ne kohen e Trajanit, ne vitin 116 shkroi vepren "Vjetaret". Ne kete liber permend ndezien e Romes ne kohe te Neronit ne vitin 64 pas Kr. Ne Librin XV, 44 lexojme: "Per te qetesuar popullin, Neroni i paraqiti si fajtor dhe e nenshtroj ne mundime te medha, ata te cilet i quante popull te krishtere, per arsye te veprave te kota. Themeluesi i emrit te tyre ishte Jezu Krishti, i cili ne kohe kur mbreteronte Tiberiani ishte denuar me vdekje prej Ponci Pilatit. E shtypur per pak kohe, kjo bestytni perseri shpertheu, jo vetem ne Jude, ku ishte fillimi i kesaj te keqeje, por edhe ne qytetet ku e keqja dhe tmerri gjenin admirues". [/I][/B]



*Plini i Vogel*

*Ishte zevendes i mbretit Trajan (98-117) ne Betani. Ky ka korrespondence me mbretin. Ne leterkembim pyet Trajanin si duhet te sillet me te krishteret. Trajani nuk jep asnje ligj, as qe kishte ndonje ligj te shkruar, por e udhezon Plinin si duhet te veproje. Pra porosit qe mos t'i japin rendesi letrave anonime, mos t'i gjykoje ata te cilet, pas hetimeve zyrtare ia kthejne shpinen krishterimit, por ata qe mbajne te veten ti denoje.* 



*Svetoni*

*Svetoni ishte kritik i njohur. Te njohur e beri vepra e tij "Jeta e te dymbedhjete mbreterve". Kjo veper u shkrua rreth viteve 111-112. 
Svetoni kur flet per mbretin Klaudi (41-54 pas Krishtit) shkruan: Mbreti Klaud dha urdher qe te largohen nga qyteti hebrenjte - te krishteret - sepse ata u bene, me ndikimin e njefar Krishti, shkaku i shqetesimeve. 
Svetoni kur fol mbi jeten e mbretit Neron shkruan: ne mundime i shtinte te krishteret, nje lloj njerezish, te cilet ishin te dhene pas nje bestytnie te re dhe te demshme.* 


Bazuar ne: L.Pergjoka, Jeta e Jezu Krishtit


*toni77*

----------


## toni77_toni

*BURIMET KRISTIANE* 


*Ne BR mbi jeten e Jezusit na flasin 4. ungjijt: Mateu, Marku, Luka dhe Gjoni. Edhe ne kreret e pare te Veprave te apostujve kemi disa te dhena. 
Keta libra jane historik, por jo ne kuptimin e historise se sotme. Qellimi i tyre eshte te na japin nje pamje te vertete: kush ishte ne te vertete Jezu Krishti i Nazaretit. 
Me kete nuk anulohet elementi historik, i cili eshte i dukshem dhe i rendesishem. Ungjijt na paraqesin Jezusin me fjale teologjike, fjale feje e jo historine e tij te thjeshte.* 

*Megjithate duke lexuar keto libra mund te konstruktohet jeta tokesore e Jezusit, ekzistenca historike. 

Pos ketyre librave te BR, kemi edhe shume burime te tjera kristiane. Ti cekim disa: "Didake" (shkrese e dhjetevjeqarit te fundit te shekullit te I-re); Letra e Klementit te Aleksandrise derguar romakeve (shkruar rreth vitit 96); deshmite e shen Injacit te Antiokise (rreth vitit 107); Letra e shen Polikarpit derguar Filipianeve (shkruar ne fillim te shekullit te dyte); Vepra e shen Justinit (i cili lindi mes viteve 100-119); "Dialogu me Trifonin"; shen Ireneu, nxenes i shen Polikarpit (letrat e tij te shkruara ne fillim te shekullit te dyte); "Diatessaron" i Tacianit (shkruar diku rreth vitit 170); Kater koncilet e pergjithshem te Kishes: ne Efes (viti 325); ne Konstantinopol (381); ne Efes Koncili i dyte Ekumenik (viti 431) dhe ne Kalcedon (451). 

Kemi edhe apokrifet (libra te cilet nuk bejne pjese kanonikisht ne librat e BR, quhen me kete emer sepse ekzistojne dyshime mbi frymezimin hyjnor te ketyre librave): Ungjilli sipas Tomes, Ungjilli sipas Barnabes dhe vepra te tjera. 
Pastaj kemi edhe kodekse. Me te njohurit jane: Codex Sinasticus, Codex Vaticanus, Codex Aleksandrinus (te gjithe te shekullit te IV). Kemi edhe "Papirus Badne" (shekulli II-te); Papirus Chester Beatty (shekulli III-te).



toni77*

vazhdon-->

----------


## toni77_toni

*FIZIONOMIA E JEZUSIT* 


*Mbi fizionomine e Jezusit nuk kemi asgje te shkruar qe mund ti besohet. Ungjilltaret mbi kete teme heshtin. Shen Ireneu (fundi i shekullit te dyte), i cili ishte mik i shen Polikarpit (ky i fundit nxenes i apostujve) na thote: Fizionomia e Jezusit na eshte krejtesisht e panjohur. Kete e thote edhe shen Augustini (shekulli IV-te). 

Tani si argument mbi fizionomine e Jezusit kemi "Pelhuren e Torinos" e cila na paraqet nje njeri te kohes se Jezusit, i cili ka perjetuar fatin e njejte me Jezusin. A ishte ne kete pelhure i mbeshtjelle trupi i Jezusit apo jo? Shumica besojne se ky ishte Jezusi nga Nazareti.*



*toni77*

vazhdon-->

----------


## toni77_toni

*PRINDERIT E JEZUSIT* 



*Jozefi* 

*Jozefi ishte biri i Jakobit (krah Mt 1,16; Lk 3,23) i fisit te Judes. Nuk dime saktesisht se ne c'vit ka lindur. Eshte per te besuar se lindi ne Nazaret, ku punonte si zdrukthtar. Perkiste fisit te Davidit Mbret. Ishte fejuar me nje vajze nga Nazareti me emer Maria. 
Kur pa ndryshime ne te fejuaren, pasi ishte njeri i mire dhe i drejte, deshiroi ta leshoje fshehurazi. I keshilluar nga engjelli, ai vendosi te martohet me Marine. Para popullit dhe ligjit Jozefi u be burri i Marise e me vone babai i Jezusit. Keshtu e therriste edhe Jezusi, megjithese ne te vertete ai nuk ishte babai i tij. 
Pas kthimit nga Jerusalemit, kur Jezusi ishte dymbedhjetevjeqar, Jozefi me nuk permendet ne BR. 
Jozefi ishte njeri i pershpirtshem dhe plote fe. Kishte kujdes te vecante ndaj Marise dhe Jezusit.* 




*Maria* 

*Edhe per Marine nuk kemi te dhena te sakta se kur ka lindur. Nga Tradita dhe Ungjijte Apokrif dime emrat e prinderve te saj: Ana dhe Joakimi. Nje gje eshte e sigurte, se ajo ka lindur ne Nazaret, poashtu edhe Maria i perkiste fisit te Davidit. 
Derisa ishte ende e fejuar per Jozefin, ne shtepi te saj iu deftua Engjelli i Hyjit dhe i lajmeroi se ajo eshte e zgjedhur prej Hyjit dhe i lajmeroi se ajo eshte e zgjedhur prej Hyjit te jete e denje ta linde birin e Zotit me fuqi te Shpirtit Shenjt, i cili do te zbres dhe do te hyje ne kraharorin e saj. Ajo kerkoi nga Engjulli qe t'ia shpjegoi kete gje, dhe pastaj me plote fe dhe gezim ajo pranoi duke thene: u befte vullneti i Zotit. 

Pas kesaj ngjarjeje ajo shkoi tek kusherira e saj Elizabeta dhe Joakimi. Aty qendroi tre muaj dhe i ndihmoi Elizabetes, e cila lindi Gjon Pagezuesin. Pasi qe u martua me Jozefin, Maria shkoi tek ai dhe jetoi me te. Disa jave para se te lind, u nisen per ne Betlehem ne regjistrim ku edhe lindi Jezusin. 

Sikurse cdo hebre edhe ajo shkoi ne Tempull pas katerdhjete ditesh. Me kete rast kushtoi Jezusin ne Tempull te Jerusalemit. Per cdo vit shkonte ne Jerusalem per Pashke. Pasi qe Jezusi mbushi katermbedhjete vjec, ajo dhe Jozefi e moren Jezusin me vete per Pashke ne Jerusalem. Pasi qe e gjeten Jezusin, tre dite me vone ne Jerusalem, u kthyen perseri ne Nazaret. 

Marine e takojme ne fillim te ministerit te Jezusit, si psh. ne nje dasem tek kusherinjt e saj ne Kane te Galilese, edhe Maria ishte e pranishme. Jo vetem e pranishme, por edhe plote kujdes qe dasma te perfundoj me nder. 
Ajo edhe e njoftoje te birin te ndermarr dicka, se pothuajse e ter vera kishte te perfunduar. Jezusi ne kete dasem beri mrekulline e pare (Gjn 2,1-11). Nenen e Jezusit e takojme edhe ne oret e fundit te jetes se birit te vet. Ishte e pikelluar, zemerthyer, plote dhimbje, me lot prane kryqit, ku birin e saj e kishin kryqezuar (Gjn 19,25-27). 

Maria ishte me apostuj ne Jerusalem gjate zgjedhjes se pasardhesit te Judes (Vap 1,14).


toni77*


vazhdon-->

----------


## toni77_toni

*Mishërimi i Jezusit*


*Të misheruarit* 

*Më gjerësisht se të tjerët ungjilltarë na shkruan shen Luka. Sipas planit të Hyjit, Birit te tij iu desh nëna. E zgjedhura nder vajza ishte Maria, e fejuara e Jozefit. 

"Tek hebrenjteë koha për martesë fillonte shume heret, mirpo martesa kryesisht është bërë diku në vitin e 18 të jetës. Koha ndermjet fejesës dhe martesës nuk ishte e gjatë mëse një vit... Prandaj Maria ishte shumë e re, kur ne kraharorin e saj u misherua Biri i Hyjit".

Maria ishte në shtepi. Nderkohë që Krye-engjelli Gabriel (që do te thotë "fuqia e Zotit") hyn në shtëpi dhe e pershendeti  Marinë! Pasi që  ishte pershendetje solemne dhe jo e perdishme, ajo u habit dhe u tremb. Perjetimi dhe takimi me engjellin nuk është i perditshëm. Gabrieli ia shpjegon dhe ia sqaron ardhjen dhe qellimin, duke e lajmeruar se çka do të ndodhë me Marinë, është punë hiri dhe plani i Hyjit: do ta lindë një djalë dhe do ta quaje Jezus. Maria kishte plotë të drejtë, kur nuk e kuptoi ketë, sepse ishte ende vajzë. 

Pas sçarimit të Gabrielit, Maria e pranon, plot fe në Hyjin, të bëhet vullneti i Hyjit, ne ate çast Biri i Hyjit fillon të mishërohet në kraharorin e Marisë, pasi që në të zbriti Shpirti Shenjtë.

Kjo ngjarje ndodhi diku në fillim të vitit 747 apo 7-5 para Krishtit.
*


*Regjistrimi i popullit* 

*Mbreti dha urdhër të bëhej regjistrimi i popullsisë në tërë boten. Ky urdhër e perfshiu edhe Galilenë e Judenë si dhe tërë vendet që ishin nën sundimin romak.

Në histori, siëç na thotë edhe Jozef Flavi, e dimë se një regjistrim në këto krahina u bë në kohë te Kuirinit (guvernator i Sirise), mirepo ai ndodhi më vonë diku ndermjet viteve 5 dhe 7 pas Kr. (Vap 5,37).

Kur shen Luka flet per regjistrimin e parë, duket se mendon në ndonjë regjistrim në kohen kur lindi Jezusi, diku mes viteve 7-5 para Kr., kur Augusti vendosi që nënshtruesit të tregojnë besnikëri dhe degjesë.

Kështu pasi qe ky regjistrim zgjati një apo dy vjet, duhet të jetë diku rreth viteve 7 dhe 5 para Kr., e kjo perputhet me vitin e Lindjes së Jezusit. Por shumë lehtë mund të kuptohet regjistrimi si një plotesim i formularve per tatim. 

Pasi që regjistrimi nuk bëhej ne vendbanim, por në vendin ku ishte prejardhja e tyre, Maria dhe Jozefi moren rrugën për Betlehem, sepse ishin prej fisit te Davidit.*


*Lindja e Jezusit* 

*Jozefi dhe Maria (e cila ishte shtatzënë) arriten në Betlehem. Marisë i erdhi koha për të lindë. Ajo lindi në një shpellë apo stallë bagetish, ne afersi te fshatit ose ne fshat. Jezusi lindi natën. Barinjtë ishin të parët që paten fat ta shohin Fjalen e Hyjit si njeri, pos Marisë dhe Jozefit. Keta jo vetëm që panë të parët Jezusin, por ishin edhe adhuruesit e parë dhe deshmitarë të parë për Jezusin Mbret. Lindja e Jezusit ndodhi diku mes viteve 7-5 te epokes sonë.* *

toni77*

vazhdon-->

----------


## toni77_toni

*Emri Jezus* 


*Emri "Jezus" në gjuhen shqipe do te thotë "Hyji shpeton". Këtë emër foshnjes ia dhuroi Engjëlli "e ngjitja emrin Jezus". Zyrtarisht emri foshnjes iu dha të tetën ditë, në diten e rrethprerjes. Ne fjalorin biblik emri ka një rëndësi të madhe. Emri nuk është vetëm emer. Emri ne vete mban natyren, sherbesen, rolin e personit, i cili mban emrin. Ne emrin Jezus fshihet vetia e fshehtë e Jezusit, Hyjit. 

Ai me ketë emër na zbulon dergimin, detyren dhe vetinë e Jezusit, Jezusi është Shelbuesi, mbreti i amshuar, Hyj.


toni77*


vazhdon-->

----------


## toni77_toni

*Kushtimi i Jezusit ne Tempull!* 


*Maria, katerdhjetë ditë pas lindjes, shkoi në tempull te kushtoi Jezusin. Me të ishte edhe Jozefi. Por ishte edhe ligj që çdo i paralindur mashkull t'i kushtohej Zotit. 

Këtë e bënë edhe prindërit e Jezusit. Me këtë u tregua marrëdhenia e Jezusit ndaj Tempullit. 


toni77*


vazhdon-->

----------


## toni77_toni

*Takimi me Simonin!*


*Në Jerusalem jetonte një njeri i drejtë dhe i pershpirtshëm me emër Simon. Ai priste ngushëllimin e Izraelit. Shpirti Shenjtë ia kishte zbuluar se nuk do te vdiste pa e parë Mesinë.


E priti këtë ditë. Porsa e sollen Jezusin në Tempull, ai e mori në duar dhe i kendoi Hyjit këngen plotë falenderime.


Simoni është tip ideal i pershpirtërisë së Beselidhjes së Vjeter. Simoni mundët në emër te të gjithe atyre të rrefej fenë e gjallë në Mesinë. Beslidhja e Vjetër mund të lëshohet, sepse Beslidhja e Re arriti. 


Zbulesa e fshehtësisë në fjalët e Simonit është e qartë; "Hyji e caktoi këtë femijë te shkaktoi rrënim dhe ngritje për shumë njerëz në Izrael"!


toni77*


vazhdon-->

----------


## toni77_toni

*Profetesha Ana!*


*Profetesha Ana ishte bija e Fanuelit, prej fisit te Aserit, shume e vjeter. Porsi Simoni edhe ajo ishte tip ideal i nje te drejti, te pershpirterise ne Beslidhjen e Vjeter, me agjerim e dhe me lutje. Me kete mori fund Beslidhja e Vjeter duke dhene deshmi per Jezusin, me te cilin filloi nje kohe mesianike - Beselidhja e Re (BR). 


toni77*


vazhdon-->

----------


## toni77_toni

*Vizita e dijetarve!*


*Dijetaret ne lindje ishin njerez qe merreshin, pos te tjerash edhe me magji dhe astrologji. 

Duke percjelle nje udhe arriten ne Jerusalem. Ishin nga lindja. Lindja per shkrimtaret e pare te Kishes Antike (Shen Justini, Klementi i Aleksandrise) ishte Persia, Mesopotamia dhe Arabia. Tradita e vjeter e kishes i quan mbreter, me siguri per arsye te dhuratave mbreterore qe sollen. Pasi qe u informuan ne Jerusalem, arriten ne Betlehem dhe i dhuruan: ar, kem dhe mirre. Te mesuarit ne enderr prej Hyjit qe te mos ktheheshin tek Herodi ne Jerusalem, u kthyen ne vende te tyre. 

Shen Mateu nuk na tregon numrin, as emrat e dijetarve.  Nje tradite shume e vjeter na thote se ishin tre dijetar mbreter. Ketyre tre dijetarve edhe iu dhane emrat: Gaspri, perfaqesues i Azise; Melkiori, perfaqesues i Europes dhe Baltazari, perfaqesues i Afrikes. 

Porosia e shen Mateut eshte: filozofia, teologjia, pushteti pagan, pushteti boteror e njerezor vjen per te adhuruar te Verteten, Dijen dhe pushtetin Hyjnor. 
Vizita e dijetareve duhet te kete ndodhur diku ne mes te vitit 5. para Krishtit. 


toni77*


vazhdon-->

----------


## toni77_toni

vazhdim

*Ikja ne Egjipt dhe kthimi ne Nazaret!*


*Pasi qe dijetaret nuk u kthyen ne Jerusalem per ta njoftuar Herodin per mbretin, keshtu qe Herodi u zemerua. Engjelli nxiti Jozefin te shkonte me Marine ne Egjipt. Por me koke e paguan moshataret e pafaj te Jezusit - deshmitaret e Jezusit me jete. 


Jozefi me familje banoi ne Egjipt derisa vdiq Herodi. Ne vitin 4 para Kr. kishte deshire te kthehej ne Betlehem, por pasi qe ne vend te Herodit erdhi Arhelai i cili ishte i ngjashem me te atin, pati frike. Prandaj mori rrugen per ne Nazaret te Galilese.


toni77*


vazhdon-->

----------


## toni77_toni

vazhdim

*JEZUSI FEMIJE NE TEMPULL!* 

*Kur Jezusi mbushi dymbedhjete vjet, prinderit e moren me vete ne Jerusalem per Pashke. Por duket se ligji obligonte cdo djalosh qe, porsa ti mbush dymbedhjete vjet, te shkoje per Pashke ne Jerusalem. Arriten ne Jerusalem dhe e festuan Festen. Pas feste u kthyen per ne Galile. Por Jezusi qendroi ne Jerusalem. Kur prinderit hetuan se biri i tyre nuk ishte me ta, u kthyen dhe e kerkuan. Pas tri ditesh e gjeten mes dijetaresh, duke i degjuar dhe duke iu bere pyetje. Jezusi ne pyetje te Nenes pse e beri kete dha nje pergjigje, qe ata nuk e kuptuan. Mbi kete do te flasim me vone, kur do te bejme fjale mbi Jezusin dhe prinderit e tij. 


Jezusi i kthye me ta nga Nazareti, ku u rrit me dashuri dhe kujdes te prinderve, duke qene i degjueshem. 

Kjo eshte e vetmja ngjarje, episod ne femijerine e Jezusit prej kthimit nga Egjipti deri ne fillim te veprimtarise publike. 

Kjo ngjarje ndodhi per Pashke ne vitin 6 pas eres sone. 


toni77*


vazhdon-->

----------


## toni77_toni

vazhdim

*Rinia dhe 'jeta e fshehte' e Jezusit!*


*Pas kthimit ne Nazaret Jezusi perparoi ne pervetesimin e diturive (ne moshe) e ne hir para Hyjit e para njerezve. 

Jezusi eshte rritur me nje zhvillim njerezor. Ketu mendohet ne zhvillim, rritjen morale, trupore, intelektuale e fetare: i pjekur ne teresi. Me perjashtim te mekatit, Jezusi ishte njeri i vertete porsi te tjeret. 

Koncili i trete ne Konstantinopol, viti 368, deklaron se ne Jezusin ekzistonin 2. natyra: ajo hyjnore dhe njerezore [te pandara, te paperziera, ne te njejtin Jezu Krishtin Zotin tone]. 

Megjithese i ri, shihet se Jezusi eshte i vetdijshem se i takon vetem Atit te vet (Lk 2,49). Kete vetdije ai e kishte prej amshimit. Jezusi nuk u zhvillua, nuk u rrit ne natyren Hyjnore. Ne kete natyre, Jezusi ishte gjithnje i njejte. Keshtu qe cdo gje qe eshte njerezore ne Jezusin (cdo gje qe ka thene apo vepruar ne Toke) eshte edhe hyjnore. 


toni77*


vazhdon-->

----------


## toni77_toni

*Pagëzimi i Jezusit!*

*Ungjijte sinoptik (Mateu, Marku dhe Luka) na folin mbi pagezimin e Jezusit. Secili prej tyre e pershkruan kete ngjarje ne menyre te vet, duke pas parasysh qellimin e lexuesit. 

Ungjilli i katerte nuk flet mbi pagezimi e Jezusit, megjithate gjate leximit ai (pagezimi) mund te nenkuptohet. 

Sinoptiket pajtohen ne kete: Jezusi u pagezua ne lumin Jordan, e pagezoi sa ishte Gjoni. Pasi doli nga uji, u hap Qielli, zbriti Shpirti Shenjt ne te dhe u degjua zeri nga Qielli. Qe prej fillimit vendi i pagezimit merret nje vend afer kuvendit Prodromos (parardhes) perballe Jerihonit. 

Si vit i pagezimit te Jezusit merret fillimi i vitit 28 pas eres sone.

Ne pyetjen pse u pagezua Jezusi, shen Luka na thote sepse Jezusi deshi te solidarizohet me popullin, hyri ne radhe me mekatar (lexo: njerzimi). 

Para se te futej ne uje, secili i rrefente mekatet. Kete e beri edhe Jezusi. Perse? Jo qe i rrefej mekatet e veta, por rrefej mekatet e popullit te vet. 

Teologjia e krishtere gjithmone takohej ne veshtiresi, kudo qe deshironte ta sqaroj pagezimin e Jezusit. Shkaku ishte rendesia e dyfishte e kesaj ngjarje. Teologjia e pare dhe eterit kishtare ne kete ngjarje shohin nje veper pendese dhe i dhane kuptimin moralo-apologjetik. Eksegeza e sotme e cila mbeshtetet ne porosi te Bibles, e nderpren ne kete menyre sqarimin. Eksegeza e sotme kesaj ngjarje i jep kuptimin mesian. Me Jezusin filloi koha mesiane. Hyji Jezusin e prezenton, porsi ai qe erdhi te flas ne emer te Atit. Jezusi do te jete ai qe do i zbatoi premtimet e vjetra (te BV). Ai eshte Biri (djali i deshirit), te cilin Ati e miratoi, ne te cilin banon shpirti i rilindjes se gjithesise. 


toni77*


vazhdon-->

----------


## toni77_toni

*Ne shkretetire!*


*Pas pagezimit, Shpirti i Hyjit e coi Jezusin ne shkretetire qe ta tundoi Djalli. Jezusi ne shkretetire agjeroi 40 dite dhe 40 net. 

Numri 40 ka nje domethenie tradicionale ne kontekstin e tundimit dhe agjerimit. Si psh. Moisiu ishte ne Sinai per 40 dite (krahaso Dalja 34,28 ), 40 vjet populli i Izraelit kaloi ne shkretetire (Ligji i Perterire 8,2-3) e keshtu me radhe. Jezusi, prandaj është edhe Moisiu i ri dhe Populli i ri i Hyjit. 

Këtë numer (40) nuk do te thote se duhet ta kuptojme vetem tradicionalisht. Kjo ngjarje ndodhi ne shkretetire te Palestines ne rrethin e Jerusalemit. Tunduesi është Djalli. Mateu dhe Luka na thone vetëm për tre herese se djalli e tundon Jezusin, mirepo tundimi zgjati tërë kohen. 

Tre tundimet e pershkruara kane domethenie mesianike. Prandaj djalli Jezusin e sulmon porsi Mesi. 

Qellimi i tunduesit është ta largoi Jezusin nga kjo rruge mesianike, por Jezusi doli Fitues. 


toni77*

vazhdon

----------


## toni77_toni

*Veprimtaria publike e Jezusit!* 

*Koha e fillimit* 

*Perandorine romake e udhehiqte Tiberi (14-37 pas Kr.). Ne Palestine Arhelain e zevendesoi Antipa, por vetem ne Galile e Peraj, derisa Judeja qe prej vitit 6 pas Krishtit, ra nen sundimin e guvernatorit. Ne kohe kur Jezusi filloi te vepronte, guvernator ishte Ponc Pilati (26-36 pas Kr.). Po ne kete kohe kryeprift ishte Kajfa (18-36 pas Kr.). 

Shen Luka duke dashur te caktoj kohen e fillimit te predikimit te Gjon Pagezuesit dhe fillimin e jetes publike te Jezusit, shprehet keshtu: "Ne te pesembethjetin vit te sundimit te Tiberit Cezar..." (Lk, 3,1). Duket se Luka numeron vitet ne menyre siriane. Prandaj i pesembedhjeti vit i sundimit te Tiberit, do te ishte i 28 vit pas Krishtit. Po ne kete vit edhe mund te themi se Jezusi filloi realizimin e planit Hyjnor (predikimin e Mbreterise se Hyjit). 


toni77*

vazhdon-->

----------


## toni77_toni

*Vendi i fillimit!*


*Duke lexuar sinoptiket, fillimi i veprimtarise se Jezusit eshte i lidhur me Galilene, menjehere pas burgimit te Gjonit (Mt 2, 12). Mirepo ungjilli i katert, pra i Gjonit ploteson sinoptiket. Ne kete ungjill lexojme se Jezusi nje kohe e kaloi se bashku me Gjon Pagezuesin. 

Jezusi, pra disa kohe veproi ne rrafshin e Jordanit, udhetoi ne Galile, pas pak kohesh shkoi ne Jerusalem per Pashke. Pershkon nje periudhe kohe edhe ne Jude, dhe pastaj kthehet perseri ne Galile. 


toni77*


vazhdon-->

----------


## toni77_toni

*Sa zgjati jeta publike?* 


*Ungjilli i katert na thote qarte se veprimtaria (ministeri) i Jezusit zgjati tre vjet. Si argument kemi 3. festa te Pashkeve: 1. Pas mrekullise ne Kane, Jezusi shkoi per Pashke ne Jerusalem (Gjn 2, 13.23); 2. Porsa u kthye ne Galile, buze liqenit e ushqeu nje turme te madhe njerezish me buke e peshk, ne nje kohe kur ishte afer festa e hebrenjve - Pashket (Gjn 6,4); 3. Jezusi arriti ne Betani gjashte dite para Pashkeve (Gjn 12,1). 

Tek sinoptiket , permendet vetem nje feste e Pashkeve; ajo para se ciles vdiq Jezusi. 


Sot kryesisht pranohet: Jezusi veproi, predikoi, shpalli Mbreterine e Hyjit per tre vjet. 


toni77*


vazhdon--> Në vazhdim; Jezusi dhe nxënësit e tij.

----------


## toni77_toni

*JEZUSI DHE NXENESIT E TIJ!*

*Jezusi Mesues* 


*Ne kohe te Jezusit ishin shume mesues. Djelmoshat te cilet deshironin te pasuroheshin me dije mbi Ligjin dhe historine e Shelbimit, zgjidhnin vete mesuesin dhe duke ndjekur mesimin e tij, arrinin gjer tek dija. Jezusi nuk ishte nxenes i asnje mesuesi te popullit te Izraelit. Ai ishte vete Mesues. Ishte Mesues, por dallohej prej te tjereve. Jezusi vet zgjedh nxenesit e vet; nuk mbledh afer vete djeme, por njerez te pjekur ne moshe: koha e mesimit nuk eshte e kufizuar ne disa vjet, por qe te jene gjithnje me te dhe afer tij; Jezusi nuk perdor asnje metodologji mesimi, sic perdorin mesuesit e tjere. Ai i meson nxenesit e tij me fjale, vepra dhe me jete.* 


vazhdon-->

----------


## toni77_toni

*Thirrja e nxenesve!* 


*Sapo Jezusi filloi veprimtarine e tij publike, sikurse na thote ungjilli i katert filloi te mbledhe rreth vetes nxenesit. Duke lexuar Gjonin lehte mund te mendohet se thirrja qe iu beri Jezusi nxenesve eshte e para dhe definitive, sepse nxenesit percjellnin ne cdo vend ku shkonte. Ne anen tjeter, sinoptiket flasin per disa thirrje, derisa Jezusi ishte ne Galile. Edhe ketu Ungjilli i katert i Gjonit, i ploteson sinoptiket. Prandaj ky problem me se miri eshte te zgjidhet ne menyre tradicionale, se eshte fjala mbi dy thirrje: thirrja e pare - e perkohshme, per te cilen na flet ungjilli i katert dhe thirrja e dyte definitive ne Galile, per te cilen na flasin me shume ungjijte sinoptike.

Jezusi zgjodhi dymbedhjete nxenes ne nje mal (Mk dhe Lk). Ky mal gjendet afer Kafarnaumit dhe liqenit. Numri 12 si numer i 12 fiseve te Izraelit, eshte numer i persosur qe ne menyre simbolike zbatohet ne popullin e zgjedhur. Nga kjo edhe domethenia e 12 nxenesve te Jezusit; te cilet do te sundojne mbi dymbedhjete fiset e Izraelit (Mt 19,19). Sikurse e perfaqesuan Izraelin 12 fiset e Jakobit, popullin e ri te zgjedhur do ta perfaqesojne 12 nxenesit e Jezusit ne krye me Pjetrin. Sipas shen Markut, qellimi i kesaj bashkesie eshte te jene me Jezusin dhe ti dergoje te predikojne. Ata do te predikojne cfare predikoi Jezusi. Ne cdo rast ata do te paraqiten me pushtetin e Jezusit. Ata do te jene te derguarit e Jezusit qe ne gjuhen greke do te thote "Opustull". Ungjilli i katert nuk na thote asgje mbi zgjedhjen e dymbedhjeteve, porsi sinoptiket, por ne kete ungjill behet fjale gati mbi te gjithe keta nxenes te ngushte te Jezusit. 

Brenda kesaj bashkesie Jezusi kishte nje grup te vogel te perbere prej Pjetrit, Jakut dhe Gjonit. Keta ne nje menyre ishin te privilegjuar. Kete e shohin te Mt 17,1-2; Mk 5,37-43; Lk 22,13 e ne vende te tjera. Pervec ketyre dymbedhjeteve, te cilet ishin anetaret e bashkesise se ngushte te Jezusit. Keshtu permenden 72 nxenes. Nga ky rreth i gjere, Jezusi zgjodhi dymbedhjete.* 


vazhdon-->

----------

